# new is not always improved



## mysteryscribe (Dec 24, 2006)

New does not always mean improved. Well not really new.

I decided that since it is Christmas eve I would shoot a decoration in our living room. Very low light. Okay I was lazy and didn't want to take it out back. Anyway..

I set up the camera and managed to get it focused. No small effort, I might add. I pullout my 1950 type light meter and behold it will not register in such low light. Now this was the new improved two level meter of the time.

Being willing to try anything I went in search of my very old general electric age probably in the late thirties, Not a bit of plactic in this baby. The older GE is just one huge photocell with a hood and the hood had a door.

Door closed nothing, Door open nothing, hood off just bare cell to the light, bingo f22 @ 8 seconds on 400 film. 

So the newer meter wasn't as sensitive as the older one. Of course none of these match up to a modern one but they also have no batteries to go dead either. I have found nothing in the studio or outside that the old GE meter won't measure

Im sure there are things but I haven't found anything I want to shoot that I can't measure with it.


----------

